# Only Paws & Horses - June 11th & 12th



## Ralphie (May 12, 2011)

Is anyone thinking of visiting this year's Only Paws & Horses Show at The Hop Farm in Kent??

The unique event features a range of equestrian and canine displays, plus Lectures and Demos with Jason Webb, and an agility and companion dog show.
Only Paws and Horse exclusively boasts The K9 Aqua Zone, with it’s canine training pool and Dash ‘N’ Splash for visitors dogs. In addition spectators shouldn’t miss attractions such as K9 athletics, Siberian Husky Welfare Association ‘Hug a Husky’ displays, the ‘have a go’ Dogstable Course and Terrier Racing.

Looks like an unmissable weekend!


----------

